# Transparent Status Bar/Navigation Bar



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Motorola's skin is horrendous but one thing I've noticed is that all of the new devices have a transparent status bar as well as navigation bar. I know mods like these have been made in the past but I would really like to see a customization option for this built into ROM's in the future.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

These mods have existed but they do tend to have some negative effects in terms of performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Right, I forgot they had bad effects on performance. I wonder how Moto is pulling it off as all of the new devices seem really smooth.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh what I would give for nav bar transparency....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Oh what I would give for nav bar transparency....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You clearly haven't used it then. It causes awful lag and makes the lock screen look weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> You clearly haven't used it then. It causes awful lag and makes the lock screen look weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you tried it on any of the new moto devices then? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Have you tried it on any of the new moto devices then?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Clearly not nor do I have any idea what that would have to do with having it as an option on a nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> Clearly not nor do I have any idea what that would have to do with having it as an option on a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your arguments are coming from nowhere then. This thread was just saying how nice it would be to have a transparent nav bar and you came and said how laggy or whatever it is. If it can run on a RAZR, I'm sure someone would be able to make it work fine on the Nexus. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Your arguments are coming from nowhere then. This thread was just saying how nice it would be to have a transparent nav bar and you came and said how laggy or whatever it is. If it can run on a RAZR, I'm sure someone would be able to make it work fine on the Nexus.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My arguments are coming from using it on a nexus. That's how I would know that it's laggy and causes weird looking visuals. The mod was done long ago and the issues it caused are why you don't see it in any roms at this point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

So because moto may have fixed it, with their skin being the first with transparent nav, it means it'll never work on our phones?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I mean technically I suppose you could make a transparent status bar image and tell systemUI to call upon it for the status bar but you would also have to reconfigure a bunch if other stuff. Its really not worth it for the most part so you generally won't ever see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

